# Post a cool B/W!



## Kamera Obscura (Aug 29, 2011)

Use Canon or die, woof woof!


----------



## Shnookums (Aug 29, 2011)

My niece.
1DII, 85 1.2 II


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Aug 29, 2011)

Triple B/W


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Aug 29, 2011)

Good one Frankie!


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 29, 2011)

This is what happens when civil engineers occasionally become less efficient/bored/creative/inspired/or really drunk.
5D & 70-200 f/4L @ 118mm



squiggly road [revised] by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 29, 2011)

Taken with a point n shoot...



into the storm by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Aug 29, 2011)

well that's a good thing, sputt down the road in your Porsche............................


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 29, 2011)

Canon XTi/400D & Tamron 17-50 @ 34mm



Teton Majesty by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here. Been following the site for a while though.


Anyway, just thought I'd just contribute a couple of snaps of my own and see what people think.

I know they don't touch a lot of the other pics on here but I thought I'd give them an airing anyways.






















Yes, it is a photo... I wish I could draw that good!


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 29, 2011)

Harry Muff said:


>


I like the tones on the dog [German Shepherd?] and great catchlight in his/her eyes.


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 29, 2011)

pinnaclephotography said:


> I like the tones on the dog [German Shepherd?] and great catchlight in his/her eyes.



Thanks mate!


----------



## Paolo (Aug 29, 2011)

Storm in Cuba




20110806-IMG_2415 by paolo fontana, on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 30, 2011)

another point-n-shoot shot



Mt. Oberlin and Bird Woman Falls [reprocessed] by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## rebelphil (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm new to CR and look forward to the great reviews, learning, and participating when possible.


----------



## fesapo (Aug 30, 2011)

The Kencho by Fesapo, on Flickr


----------



## gmrza (Aug 30, 2011)

Some fun with the old EOS 650:





http://flic.kr/p/agKsiC on Flickr

Canon EOS 650, Kodak Tmax 100, 50mm f/1.4, Speedlite 430EZ


----------



## leGreve (Aug 30, 2011)

Sure why not  My son came to this world months ago, and I hadn't done a proper cliche photo of him yet, so a couple of weeks ago I set up a single lamp with a softbox and try to get something within the 5 min attention span of him 

I think it came out decently even though I dislike classic portraiture.


----------



## LuCoOc (Aug 30, 2011)

Cable Car Museum San Francisco
Sigma 8-16mm @8mm


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Aug 30, 2011)

speaking of machine shop...............


----------



## temp726 (Aug 30, 2011)

My campsite for a geology field camp I twent on this summer, Huerfano River Valley Colorado. Canon 60D, 24-105 f/4L


----------



## temp726 (Aug 30, 2011)

I took this last night on I-25 between Santa Fe and Albuquerque. Canon 60D, 24-70 f/2.8L


----------



## nocturne (Aug 30, 2011)

A shot I took of a 1972 Mercedes-Benz 280SE at a Mercedes gathering in Iceland...


----------



## robbiemccarthy (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm loving the images in this thread!




Giancarlo by asiab3, on Flickr





bokehSurprise! by asiab3, on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 30, 2011)

Taken with a point-n-shoot



wild wool factories by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Aug 30, 2011)

Bubbles brings strangers together...................


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 31, 2011)

Untitled by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Kamera Obscura (Aug 31, 2011)

Self P.


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 31, 2011)

40D + Tamron 17-50 @ 17mm



the lake of dreams by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Sep 1, 2011)

Safety meeting! Nobody work, nobody get hurt!


----------



## KurtStevens (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/KurtStevensPhotography

Thoughts?


----------



## Harry Muff (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## pinnaclephotography (Sep 1, 2011)

Crossing Over - B&amp;W by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Sep 1, 2011)

Logan Pass wildflowers by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## spanis3 (Sep 3, 2011)

*spanish translation*

spanish translation


----------



## Weggy (Sep 3, 2011)

River Thames, London. Slight HDR (I think).






http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardwegrzyn/


----------



## nexus (Sep 3, 2011)

lowKey B&W


----------



## Harry Muff (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Harry Muff (Sep 3, 2011)

KurtStevens said:


> http://www.facebook.com/KurtStevensPhotography
> 
> Thoughts?



Like it.

Photo: Nicely done; shows enough of everything to describe exactly what the occasion is.


Finishing: Blacks are black, whites are white. Good tonality without it seeming flat. My eye keeps getting drawn to the post on the left and, if it was me, I'd have cropped it out. That's just my personal view though.

I wish I had the stones to do weddings!


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Sep 3, 2011)

Harry Muff said:


> KurtStevens said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.facebook.com/KurtStevensPhotography
> ...



Like the post before stated, great tones.

What I think could use a little work is the relative placement of the bride and groom. I feel that in the shot as it currently is, there is either too little or too much bride. By this I mean that shooting a little to the left would have given the shot a bit of mystery by only showing the bride's hand (this variant would probably benefit from a crop or shooting closer to the subjects too). What is left unseen can often lend an image greater impact.

Otherwise, having the bride and groom rotate 20 degrees clockwise (the background comp is good as it is) to see most of the brides face would also make for a stronger image.

Anyway, it is still a great shot, but shooting a little different could of made it more effective in my opinion.


----------



## photomike (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## the-ninth (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.the-ninth.com/index.php?mode=display&pid=400

Shot in Chiang Rai Province in northern Thailand.

Cheers, Robert


----------



## Volker Ackermann (Sep 4, 2011)

Modica, Italy

Regards,
Volker

http://www.volker-ackermann.com


----------



## Eagle Eye (Sep 5, 2011)

Washinee Lake


----------



## Eagle Eye (Sep 5, 2011)

The Thinker


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Sep 6, 2011)

Bored, playing around at the bus stop. so it is me with some poster head.


----------



## nikkito (Sep 8, 2011)

Argentine Football (kids playing football with the argentine parlament in the background)






Original here.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=245564512923&set=a.156520632923.112227.118519977923&type=1&theater


----------



## Mongoose (Sep 8, 2011)

Chicago Botanic Garden.


----------



## fesapo (Sep 10, 2011)

Winter's Calm by Fesapo, on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Sep 11, 2011)

Another point-n-shoot shot from Glacier National Park:



Heavy Runner Mountain by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## nicholaswyoung (Sep 11, 2011)

Great photos, everyone.




Stairs by nicholasyoung, on Flickr


----------



## akiskev (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Kamera Obscura (Sep 12, 2011)

Recent photo shoot for client ( 6 year anniversary )


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Kamera Obscura (Sep 19, 2011)

China town.


----------



## bycostello (Sep 19, 2011)

Loving Volker's image...


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Sep 28, 2011)

50 mph (~80 km/h) winds at St. Mary Lake, Glacier National Park



Furious Mary [explore 09/25/11] by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Sep 28, 2011)

Eyes by David Riesenberg, on Flickr


----------



## eckenheimer (Sep 28, 2011)

Holocaust Memorial, Berlin


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Sep 28, 2011)

random 1.


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Sep 28, 2011)

random 2.


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Sep 28, 2011)

through the mist the forests rise by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## ksuweh (Sep 28, 2011)

The band 'Survivor' in concert.


----------



## sharky.mb (Sep 28, 2011)

Jean Michele Jarre on a concert in Ljubljana, november 2008.


----------



## GlamourDave (Sep 29, 2011)

Here are a couple of my favorite B&W glamour pics. Models are Erin Ellington & Tara Caballero.


----------



## fesapo (Sep 29, 2011)

The Ninja by Fesapo, on Flickr


----------



## JR (Sep 29, 2011)

Here are 2 pictures of my favorite subject!


----------



## woodz51 (Sep 29, 2011)

Electric Zoo.
50mm 1.4


----------



## mortadella (Sep 30, 2011)

far from great but I like it...500D, 28-135mm


----------



## brianthesith (Sep 30, 2011)

Self portrait for a photo class with natural light from our kitchen window.


----------



## alchera75 (Sep 30, 2011)

For the birds out there.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/mashtee/


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Sep 30, 2011)

What a great collection of images!

Kindly and respectfully, A few of you guys are totally Gray scale the images. Holocaust Memorial, Berlin would be an example that I am looking at and I can't find the B/W's.

Mind you, many of my pictures posted are far from perfect B/W's

Keep posting and keep using Canon.

Dario.


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 30, 2011)

distant.star said:


> I've long been uncertain about this picture. I can give you 10 intellectual reasons why it should work, yet I don't think it does and I'm not sure why.



IMO, the subject is too close to the center of the frame (brush up on the "Rule of Thirds"). Also, there are objects (table, windows, light fixtures) that don't belong or aren't needed. By cropping them out and moving the subject off-center, it can become a much better composition.


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 30, 2011)

distant.star said:


> I've long been uncertain about this picture. I can give you 10 intellectual reasons why it should work, yet I don't think it does and I'm not sure why.




I really like this picture just how it is, no crop. The lines through the picture pull the eye to the subject. Abundant blank space further draws the eye to the subject. The subject being nearly in the center also draws the eye to the subject (rule of thirds is not always the best idea...). 

But most of all, this picture works because of the story it tells. I could immediately identify with this picture. I've seen this scene in life many times... This image really captures life in one of its smaller moments.


----------



## egilh (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey guys, long time reader here.
I wanted to share some of my b/w's and hear what you think:


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Sep 30, 2011)

Please don't kick my butt for doing this or get angry.

So 15 sec in PS and about seven years of nicotine added, this is how I would have the picture done.

As far as the post office pic, a bit Grayscale to. Rule of 3rd don apply due to optical deep of field. No crop needed. Just Change the tone.

Of course having said all the. This all so personal. For some, I'm just talking out of my hat.

All the best,
dario.


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Sep 30, 2011)

So you guys have a favorite so far? 

I do! That goes to nikkito for his Kids playing soccer. I can smell the dust and hear the gravel crunch. Of course all the kids yelling pass pass pass!!!

Let's get some more pix up guys. This is a fun tread,

Dario.


----------



## fesapo (Oct 1, 2011)

MODE HAL iKO by Fesapo, on Flickr


----------



## seacritter (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Harley (Oct 1, 2011)

A few taken yesterday.


----------



## egilh (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Mencho(22) (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## pravkp (Oct 3, 2011)

Mencho(22) said:


>



Excellent! loved the first one


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Apr 2, 2012)

tea time.

dario.


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Apr 2, 2012)

hard streets.


----------



## alyssahowell (Sep 22, 2012)

Look at that vintage looking Mercedes Benz, so cool indeed! A lot of people make reference to the Porsche 550 as a “death car,” because James Dean got killed in one. That is no death car at all, as nothing comes even close to the Mercedes-Benz 600 Grosser, the preferred chariot for many of the world's most ferocious dictators. You really should buy car lease instead to make sure you really like the car.


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 22, 2012)

Some different try.


----------



## old_york (Sep 22, 2012)

Normally seen in red...wondered how well it comes across in B/W.


----------



## charlesa (Sep 22, 2012)

What about this then?


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 22, 2012)

Here are some portrait shots. Shot with a home-made pinhole and 500D + 50mm 1.8II.


----------



## macrodust (Sep 22, 2012)

Perhaps not "cool", but here goes


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Sep 22, 2012)

Into the Light.



Into The Light by P A - Photography, on Flickr

Ghost Train



Ghost Train by P A - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## picturesbyme (Sep 22, 2012)

Have some newer ones but these are still my favs... 

All the best, A.


----------



## kasperj (Sep 22, 2012)

Under cover


----------



## 1982chris911 (Sep 22, 2012)

St. Charles's Church, Vienna von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Gehry Düsseldorf von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




The Impossible Staircase - Umschreibung #1 von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Space Station BMW - Munich von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## charlesa (Sep 22, 2012)

Such wonderful B&W work here!


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Sep 22, 2012)

JoJo.

dario.
www.vintagemovieart.ca


----------



## MRLinVA (Sep 22, 2012)

Iceland 2012


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 22, 2012)

Rock chick by Lseriesglass, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Sep 24, 2012)

Old_York..I like the phone booth shot a lot. Much history goes a long with it no doubt. Wouldn't mind seeing seeing a retake from another angle possibly sans the bench if possible. Might bring the camera down a bit to crop off that straight up pole..I do like the B&W conversion without the red .. works well with olden items. Nice capture.


----------



## revup67 (Sep 24, 2012)

A few contributions:




Beamhouse operations by Revup67, on Flickr




Shadow Shack by Revup67, on Flickr




Train Yard / Garage, Fullerton CA by Revup67, on Flickr


----------

